#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Ушел от нас К. Шри Дхаммананда Маха Тхера

## Эрнест

29 августа 2006 ушел из этого мира К. Шри Дхаммананда Маха Тхера (Ven. Dr. K. Sri Dhammananda Nayaka Maha Thera). Кремация состоится в 14 часов местного времени в Шри-Ланкийском буддийском храме в пригороде Куала-Лумпура, Малайзия. Надеюсь присутствовать и сделать небольшой фоторепортаж.

----------


## Топпер

Да, грустная информация ..........
151.Изнашиваются даже разукрашенные царские колесницы, также и тело приближается к старости.
 Но дхамма благих не приближается к старости, ибо добродетельные поучают ей добродетельных

----------


## sergey

Aniccaa vata sa.nkhaaraa uppaada-vaya-dhammino
Uppajjitvaa nirujjhanti, tesa.m vuupasamo sukho.

----------


## Эрнест

К. Шри Дхаммананда Маха Тхера (Ven. Dr. K. Sri Dhammananda Nayaka Maha Thera) ушел из жизни в 12.42 31 августа в Медицинском госпитале Субанг Джаи (Малайзия). Он был самым известным буддистким лидером и просветителем в Малайзии и Сингапуре, одним из самых известных последователей Тхеравады в мире. Он занимал пост Chief High Priest of Malaysia and Singapore. После смерти его тело было перенесено в Buddist Maha Vivara - Шри-Ланкийски буддийский храм в Куала-Лумпуре, где находилось до полудня воскресения, когда траурная церемония отправилась на церемонию кремации.

----------


## Эрнест

Тысячи людей посетили вихару дабы отдать дать этому великому человеку. Сингал по рождению, он прибыл в Малайзию более 50 лет назад еще до обретения ею независимости в 1957 году.

----------


## Эрнест

На фото холл Buddist Maha Vihara, куда почти четверо суток приходили буддисты со все Малайзии, дабы отдать ему дань последнего уважения.

----------


## Эрнест

Храм Buddist Maha Vihara - утро воскресенья, последние успевшие посетить церемонию прощания перед отправлением на церемонию кремации.

----------


## Эрнест

Проститься с величайшим пропагандистом Буддизма в истории Малайзии прбыло множество людей - индусы (в их числе я видел намало индуистов), представители немногочисленных сингальских общин Малайзии и Сингапура, тайские, бирманские, тибетские и китайские (махаяна) монахи и море китайцев-мирян из Малайзии и Сингапура. В Малайзии приблизительно четверть населения исповедует буддизм. Большинство из них китайцы. В северных провинциях континентальной Малайзии более сильны позиции Тхеравады (из-за близости Таиланда), в южной части - махаяны. Малайцев (мусульман по закону!) я не видел - только разве полицейские и несколько официальных лиц, так сказать по службе. И это неудивительно. По местным законам малайцы не имеют право обращаться в другие религии, ставший мусульманином китаец или индус обязат сменить имя на арабское и  уже НИКОГДА не сможет вернуться к верованиям предков.

----------


## Эрнест

В 13 часов в воскресенье гроб с телом усопшего был помещен в катафалк и процесси отправилась к месту кремации - примерно 30 км от Куала-Лумпура.

----------


## Эрнест

Кремация состоялась в воскресенье вечером в Nirvana Memorial Park - крупнейшем китайском буддийском (махаянском) кладбище Малайзии. На фото - не самая живописная часть Nirvana Memorial Park. Место очень красивое!

----------


## Эрнест

Nirvana Memorial Park, Семеньих, штат Селангор, Малайзия - место кремации  К. Шри Дхаммананда Маха Тхера (Ven. Dr. K. Sri Dhammananda Nayaka Maha Thera).

----------


## Эрнест

Через несколько часов гроб с телом будет помещен в эту "ступу" и предан огню. На самом деле это сооружение называется неким сингальским словом, но ваш покорный слуга его успел забыть. Эту  "ступу" сооружали 20 человек в течение двух с половиной дней. Высота 42 фута (примерно 12,5 метров). Как объяснял ланкийский монах (архитектор строения) подобные сооружения возводятся для исключительно уважаемых людей и подобное происходит вперве в Малайзии.

----------


## Эрнест

Представительницы ланкийской общины Малайзии - примерно за два часа до начала церемонии.

----------


## Эрнест

Общий вид места кремации примерно за полтора часа до начала церемонии. Людей еще почти нет. Кначалу церемонии по моим подсчетам собралось никак не менее двух тысяч человек.

----------


## Эрнест

Последние приготовления к церемонии. Внутри большая "поленница" (метра полтора в ысоту) на которую будет помещен гроб с телом. Для кремации почитаемых людей по сингальскому обычаю используется только сандаловое дерево. Всё это должно сгореть примерно через 5-8 часов и после того как угли остынут монахи придут дабы извлечь из пепла останки.

----------


## Эрнест

Ни для кого не секрет, что в наши дни религия тесно переплетается с политикой. На верхнем снимке - скромные машины президента буддийского общества "Нирвана", под эгидой которого проходила кремация, внизу - кортеж Премьер-министра Шри-Ланки.

----------


## Эрнест

На церемонии явно бросалось в глаза что за всем этим стоят немалые деньги (не поймите меня привратно - я не имею в виду усопшего). Вообще китайцы Малайзии и Сингапура очень прагматичные люди. Многие богатые (и не очень) китайцы спонсируют всяческие религиозные буддийские организации, считая что таким образом обретают большие заслуги, при этом как правило немало не заботясь о таких "мелочах" как изучение дхаммы, соблюдение Упосатхи и т.п.

----------


## Ануруддха

Эрнест, спасибо за репортаж, трогательно. Удивительно насколько у людей спокойно-счастливые лица, все таки совершенно другое от нашей культуры отношение к смерти.

----------


## Эрнест

На церемонии присутствовали большинство (если вообще не все) ланкийских монахов Малайзии, представители Малазийских тайских, бирманских и тибетских монастырей. Вообще, общее количество буддийских монахов (всех течений) в Малайзии насколько я слышал никак не более 7-8 сотен. Тхеравадинских храмов не более 50-60. В Таиланде монахов, например, более 200 тысяч, а монастырей около 30 тысяч..

----------


## Эрнест

К сожалению, после начала церемонии кремации (а официальная часть составляла минут 40) пошел настоящий тропический ливень. Мою камеру залило, и окончание церемонии снять не удалось. На фото - мой хороший друг перед началом церемонии, настоятель тайского буддийского храма в Малакке. Китаец по отцу, таец по матери,малазиец по паспорту и тхеравадинский монах по призванию. Удивительная страна МАлайзия.

----------


## Эрнест

Самое удивительное, когда я возвращался домой примерно на расстоянии 8-9 километров от кладбища жуткий тропический ливень прекратился. Совсем. Причем дождя в этот день во всей округе вообще НЕ БЫЛО! Я ехал по абсолютно сухому асфальту! Видимо так природа оплакивала одного из своих лучших сынов!?

----------


## Эрнест

Да, действительно слез практически не было. Несколько скупых слез было у сингальских монахов еще в Куала-Лумпуре, в сингальской вихаре. А люди смотрели на огонь и молились...

----------


## Эрнест

Не пугайтесь - это не христианский крест. Просто виден деревянный каркас "ступы" на фоне сандаловых дров.

----------


## Эрнест

Траурная процессия прибыла в Nirvana Memorial Park.

----------


## Эрнест

По этой темно-крсасной дорожке пройдут монахи прибывшие на церемонию, дабы занять почетные места под белоснежным тентом. Гроб с телом провезут по дорожке, устланной белым полотном (её начнут делать позже и чуть правее). А люди не плакали, они улыбались и фотографировались на память. Действительно, это принципиально другое отношение к жизни и смерти.

----------


## Эрнест

А это то самое сандаловое дерево, имеющее приятный и насыщенный запах. Может это запах САНСАРЫ?

----------

